# Casares Spain & griffin vultures



## rugbyken (Jan 22, 2017)

We saw the weather on the way down and decided to just head south and work our way back up ,it has been a wise decision only one rainy and one cool day in 3 weeks while others have had snow , last week just before the snow came we were heading for casares to get away from the costas but cancelled and hunkered down not a lot fell here so today we left the crowds and came here , it's 40 mins from Gibraltar & only about 12 miles from the coast and 8 of it is along a bumpy a class rd but worth the trip, 
we are sitting on the aire (105 4thedition) not in my version of the poi but n36deg26,775' w005deg16,710' there are goats climbing the hills above us with bells clanging and the griffin vultures wheeling in the sky above they are huge 6/8ft wingspans,we have just returned from a walk into the pueblo blanco village about 40 mins each way quite steep in places but beautiful , afternoon nap and tea in that order I think .


----------



## Gee (Jan 22, 2017)

Was up that way last year. Stayed in the free aire in Cacares. The Monfrague national park is amazing for eagles and vultures. Spent a night in the car park at the visitor centre. Met a couple of UK birdwatchers who said its one of the best places to see them. I saw griffon, black and Egyptian vultures, tawny, booted and imperial eagles and white and black storks all in one day.


----------



## jennyp19 (Jan 22, 2017)

Looks a good place.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 23, 2017)

Got up this morning to this magnificent specimen roosting on the cliff opposite the aire preeening his/her plumage ,whether it's one of Gees imperial eagles can't tell but majestic all the same, second photo is a blow up of the first


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 23, 2017)

Gee said:


> Was up that way last year. Stayed in the free aire in Cacares. The Monfrague national park is amazing for eagles and vultures. Spent a night in the car park at the visitor centre. Met a couple of UK birdwatchers who said its one of the best places to see them. I saw griffon, black and Egyptian vultures, tawny, booted and imperial eagles and white and black storks all in one day.



What? No Black Kites?
We were there about 10 years ago. Late Spring. Just as the Transhumance was going through,from south to  north.
They used to walk all the livestock up to The Asturias, to keep them fed and watered over the summer.
Beasts would give birth,en route,and the Kites would feed on the afterbirth and stillborn.
I suppose they all travel by truck, these days? We were fascinated.


----------



## SunnyC (Jan 30, 2017)

*Windy*

I was there last January in the tourist info car park and we all thought we were going to be blown off the mountain lolol! The wind in the night!
I did love the town though. What a leg workout!


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 14, 2017)

Going there tomorrow ...

Looking forward to it


----------



## SunnyC (Feb 15, 2017)

POI Admin said:


> Going there tomorrow ...
> 
> Looking forward to it



You can park at the top of the town on the main road if there's room but I wouldn't try to drive through the town. Enjoy.


----------



## KuyaAndAte (Feb 15, 2017)

The same place on the 18th January this year...


----------



## KuyaAndAte (Feb 15, 2017)

SunnyC said:


> You can park at the top of the town on the main road if there's room but I wouldn't try to drive through the town. Enjoy.



The 'aire' just up the main road at the tourist information centre (taken from the view point above).  There is a black/grey water disposal drain on the track behind the office and a fresh water tap in front of the office.  There is free wi-fi at the office, but the signal is very weak and you really need to be inside or right outside the office to get a connection - even our directional wi-fi booster didn't really help!  A nice walk down the track into the village (about 15 minutes) - a bit of a climb back though 

Beautiful town, worth visiting the old town/citadel at the top of the hill.  Also try the local cooked sweet potato, very nice.


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 16, 2017)

It's quite a small car park and much in demand. So have a backup in mind.

There is roadside parking by the football stadium here:

Google Maps

36.447228,-5.285020

Slightly further to walk but loads of room.

The wi-fi is in great demand with a steady stream of people going to sit outside the office despite today's very windy conditions!


----------

